# Ecton Hall "The Gazebo" & the cottage



## BikinGlynn (May 28, 2019)

When u think you know your local area & something like this pops up. It has been covered before but some years ago so dont quite know how Iv missed it for so long.
There is very little other pics on the net so here goes.


IMG_3178 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

The first recorded owner of the main manor, in the Domesday survey, was Bondi; he was succeeded by Henry de Ferrers, who also owned the nearby manors of Earls Barton (his chief manor), Great Doddington, Wilby and Mears Ashby. Ownership descended through the Duchy of Lancaster to the Montgomery family who held it until 1574.
The estate was sold for only the second time since the doomsday records to Thomas Isted in 1712 & it was his son
Ambrose who would inherit the estate in 1731 & spend the next 50 nor so years making massive alterations, purchasing large parts of the village, flattening them & re routing roads to suit his needs.
It is believed to be Ambrose who built the gazebo.
new build apartments have been built behind the hall now segregating it from what was once a fantastic landscaped garden which is evident by the redwoods entwined in amongst more natural species.

The first thing you come across is what I think is a woodcutters cottage / mill although I cant find any info on this building.


IMG_3138 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3149 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3274 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

There was a lot of roof tiles laying around here, & some matching pattern glass ones which I have never seen before!


IMG_3283 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Original garden gate is looking very bizarre in a overgrown small woodland.


IMG_3260 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


The gazebo then looms into view


IMG_3251 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3188 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


The table was seemingly carved from a solid piece of stone


IMG_3184 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3198 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3207 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3215 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Loved the curved door into the higher room


IMG_3244 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3228 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3236 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_3253 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Thats all for now, thanks for looking!


----------



## Old Wilco (May 29, 2019)

Stunning building, I hope it will be cared for.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 29, 2019)

Old Wilco said:


> Stunning building, I hope it will be cared for.



Yeah strange it seems very un cared for tbh but it is listed so hopefully nothing nasty will happen to it!


----------



## Sabtr (May 29, 2019)

Cute little building that. 
I can't help but think of a use for that upstairs room. Perhaps for 'courting' or even as a loo. It does have frosted glass and shelves for books after all!

Along the banks of the Tyne just upstream from the bridges you'll find signs of early large gardens. Sections of fence and mature bushes adorn their edges.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 30, 2019)

Sausage said:


> I can't help but think of a use for that upstairs room. Perhaps for 'courting' or even as a loo. It does have frosted glass and shelves for books after all!
> 
> 'Frosted glass' - Oh dear! Read the images, it is just good old fashioned country dirt. Years ago when I first stumbled upon this place, the windows were regularly cleaned; however the need to put up mesh anti vandal screens at each window makes this impossible now. If the weather turned clement whilst the Ladies and Gents of the Manor were out walking, the ladies would retire upstairs for a read and the gents would sit downstairs and have a natter and a smoke. Whilst the poor peasants continued to cut wood in the downpour. The Day Books, kept by the Stewards of some of these large Estates make make interesting, but rather uncomfortable reading in this day and age.
> 
> The glass pantile roof light is very common in its usual present day form - broken shards of glass lying under the debris of the collapsed roof of a derelict building. Your cottage as you surmise was the 'wood cutters, forest workers house from the records I have seen. He had a huge acreage to keep, cultivate and manage. The harvested timber brought in a very large income!


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 31, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Sausage said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help but think of a use for that upstairs room. Perhaps for 'courting' or even as a loo. It does have frosted glass and shelves for books after all!
> ...


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 31, 2019)

Thats such a super find..so full off character but quaint


----------

